# Omega Badged Railway Turkish



## danyel (Dec 22, 2007)

rare

Omega badged railway Turkish


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I have never seen one before, very interesting, would this watch been given for long service?

Thanks Martin


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Wrong forum I think...can't see a battery but can see a rotor.


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Interesting watch any history about it? you seem to be a man of few words! would probably get more comments about it in the correct forum as Paul says 

Dave


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> Wrong forum I think...can't see a battery but can see a rotor.


When I saw the subject title, I was pretty sure it was going to be a cal.1020.









Later,

William


----------



## krikretep (Aug 23, 2010)

Saw one very similar on e bay recently. A lot more writing on the face of the one for sale and the seller was from Istanbul.


----------



## Cameron (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice find. I bet the watch has a story to tell.

Wonder how long the poor buggar worked on the railroads to get that.


----------

